# FPG Donations List



## jmfauver (Oct 11, 2010)

Folks here is a list of who donated what at FPG...We had all but 4 or 5 Adults get something and all the kids got 3 items...

Eric Wallace ( Adventure Outdoors Smyrna) Flint Lock Muzzleloader
Bill MC 1 Airsoft Pistol 2 Cap Guns and 4 Mosquito Nets
Blocky Coleman KNife/Saw Combo
Justus4all Folding stool and 2 arrows
Redneck Mcguiver 5 Thermacell holders
F14 Gunner 4 10-1 tools 1 camera 1 d clip 4 pistol locks
Rhbama 2 duck prints,1 quail print,2 puzzles and 1 camo hat
crackerDave parent/child hunting/fishing trip
OFH parent/child bass fishing trip
BoneBoy96 5 pocket knives
BBQBoss SlingShot and the goodies for it
DeltaHalo 2 sets of Binoculars
Blues Brother BBQ bucket
sarasmother 2 homemade laundry soup,1 jar bounce,4 Ispy bottles
thomas the Redneck 20rds 12ga reloads and 50 38 cal reloads
Keebs Multi tool and knife set,ladies bag,flashlights
Ruttnbuck RedRider BB Gun,6 foam Swords
JeffC Smoking wood and homemade Jam
jmfauver lock-on treestand,reversable vest,17led headlamp,rad and reel combo
HOQ rod and reel combo

If there is more I missed them on my list,sorry

Thanks to each and every one of you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2010)

What about the Ace Hardware dood, for the torches and charcoal?


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What about the Ace Hardware dood, for the torches and charcoal?



You are correct...I was just told about that one....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 11, 2010)

I would like to send out a special thanks to Eric Wallace for the flint lock rifle!  I was more than happy to win this rifle.  I have never handled or shot a rifle like this and look forward to learning how to use it.  Thanks again for the donation, Eric!

I would also like to thank my wife for being there when the raffle took place and picking the rifle over the Thermacell and framed quail picture... not that theres anything wrong with those things.


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 11, 2010)

Eric:
 Thanks for the donation. Your support is greatly appriciated. 
Thanksto all who donated, it make for a great time, and keeps the future woodeites happy.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 11, 2010)

Great job,Mike!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What about the Ace Hardware dood, for the torches and charcoal?



Grizzler 46 (Greg Brown)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 12, 2010)

A few words for Eric Wallace, and Adventure Outdoors!!........Many thanks Bro!!.......You, and Bill MC have been a great supporter of our events!!.........Eric I wish you could have been there to see the looks on the winners faces, both kids, and adults!!........Your donation of the Flintlock this year was greatly appreciated by the winner!!..........I overheard several folks saying that they would have to make the drive to Smyrna to check out what you have!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> What about the Ace Hardware dood, for the torches and charcoal?


Thanks Greg for your donations as well!!.......Ace Hardware in Sandersville!!.........FPG  2010 had a survivor look to it thanks to you!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

Just flashing back, but daaaaaang we gave a buncha stuff away !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just flashing back, but daaaaaang we gave a buncha stuff away !!!



Yeah, had to end that ritual when non-participants started showing up just for the raffle. Sad to say it that way, but that's what happened.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, had to end that ritual when non-participants started showing up just for the raffle. Sad to say it that way, but that's what happened.





Yes sir, and if that individual had showed up the other day, he would of been asked nicely, or not, to leave.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes sir, and if that individual had showed up the other day, he would of been asked nicely, or not, to leave.



It was more than one.


----------

